# iPad 4 - problèmes multiples dont wifi



## jeremiebatt (11 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

je suis le triste possesseur d'un nuovel ipad4.

Reçu par la poste, le modèle que j'ai eu était problèmatique : le bouton HOME ne fonctionnait pas.

Ramené au Apple Store, j'ai eu droit à un échange standard contre un nouvel iPad 4.

Il s'avère que maintenant j'ai un problème de wifi avec : il se connecte mais ne parvient pas à accéder à internet. Si je fais un speed test tout est à 0. Rien ne se passe. Alors que sur mon iPhone tout fonctionne parfaitement.

Le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour le faire fonctionner de façon temporaire et de réinitialiser les réglages réseaux. 

Sur conseil de Apple je viens de faire un restaure complet de mon iPad, sans utiliser ma sauvegarde et le problème est toujorus là (en plus de ne plus pouvoir utiliser itunes match dessus car j'ai associé trop d'appareils... il me dit d'attendre 90 jours.... fuck!!).

Je suis un peu désespéré :
en Aout j'ai acheté un MacBook Pro Retina, qui a eu un problème de batterie (un cable dans la machine était débranché il ne chargeait plus!), mon iPhone 4 a été changé deux fois pour un problème d'écran, et par le passé j'ai eu un Emac avec multiples problèmes d'écran qui a fait 5 Aller/Retour chez Apple Care....


Bon une fois que ça fonctionne tout va bien, mais bon...

Est-ce que quelqu'un a le même souci avec son iPad 4?
Est-ce que je dois le ramener pour échanger contre un neuf encore (ça fait moins de 14 jours que je l'ai acheté!)...


----------



## KevZqn (11 Novembre 2012)

Reboot ta box parce que c'est bizarre


----------



## will0ose (11 Novembre 2012)

Non je n'ai pas de problème avec mon iPad 4 c'est étrange pour ton wifi. Regarde au niveau du filtrage des adresses Mac de ta box.


----------



## jeremiebatt (11 Novembre 2012)

ça m'arrive pas que chez moi, mais aussi dans les cafés, bureaux...

Sauf chez Apple quand je suis allé le montrer. 



KevZqn a dit:


> Reboot ta box parce que c'est bizarre




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h57 ----------

je vais le restaurer et tester aujourd'hui dans divers endroits...


----------

